

Send a file to your Dropbox from its URL. - nmb
https://web2db.ssl.dotcloud.com/

======
dmn001
Hi nmb, this looks interesting, thanks. Tested it out on small text files and
it works. What is your upload and download bandwidth? I think it would be
better if it showed the list of files, their status/progress, and ability to
delete a file from the queue.

~~~
nmb
The app is completely run and hosted on DotCloud, so bandwidth is limited by
their capacity. Right now when you submit a URL it's added to a global queue,
and a separate python process goes through that queue and uploads them
asynchronously on a first come, first-served basis. So with my current
architecture it would be difficult to implement the functionality you describe
but I agree that it would be cool. Smugmug's photo uploader has a similar
feature; I should look into how they do it. (Or if anyone knows or has an
idea, feel free to chime in!)

~~~
cmelbye
How do you host an app on DotCloud? Is that functionality built in or did you
arrange it with them?

~~~
nmb
Yeah, DotCloud is all about hosting apps on their platform. ;) They have
support for background processes, redis, postgres, and wsgi, so they were
basically perfect for my use case. The best place to get started is DotCloud's
own docs, as well as this blog post (specifically for django):
[http://kencochrane.net/blog/2011/04/deploying-my-django-
appl...](http://kencochrane.net/blog/2011/04/deploying-my-django-application-
to-dotcloud/)

Oh and they let you use their SSL certificate for free, which is pretty nice.
The only downside is that the certificate isn't recognized by some versions of
the Android browser, but I'm sure that will be fixed soon enough as their
support guy is incredibly quick to respond to issues.

------
nmb
2-day project of mine. Hope someone finds it useful!

~~~
1reza
That's totally awesome.

~~~
nmb
thanks :)

------
forgot_password
Out of curiosity, what use case do you see for this?

Future features would be being able to let users specify which folder they
want the file to go to and be able to change the file name. Also, just FYI the
example link is broken for me. But I'm more interested in the use case, since
this seems cool but I don't know when I'd find it helpful.

~~~
nmb
People might use it for different things, but I made it so that I'd have a
convenient way to download a file to my desktop from my phone. Using the
native Dropbox client, I'd have to download the file to my phone first, then
upload it.

